# repairing mobile home plumbing



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 1986 mobile home that has the gray plastic pipe and joints are crimped. FYI, I'm not going to replace it now. The problem I have is a leak at a T joint and I want to know the best and/or cheapest way to fix the problem. I can get special fittings at a local trailer supply store but they are quite expensive. 

Any one know a better/cheaper way to replace the T?


----------



## dave_p (Oct 11, 2005)

Not any cheaper way....if you're not ready to replumb the whole thing. Shouldn't be more than a $5 fix for a tee and three clamps. dave_p


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

it all depends on what type of pipe is used but if you can get the imformation off the pipe and take it to any good hardware store they should help. I have the gray pipe with the crimp fittings and i have added some new regular fittings with no problem I am going to replace all my pipe with copper or pex one of these days because the gray plastic is junk as are the fittings.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Sounds like an older version of PEX -- if so you can get parts at Home Depot or Lowes and make the repairs.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

I had a older trailer that had this sorry pipe installed in it also, I found a grey colored compression fitting type replacement that works great! I do not know the name of it but it was kinda like a compreesion fitting and was a life saver many times!! I always needed one so I always bought 2, that came in VERY handy in the middle of the night!check Lowes and Home Depote they have it and they carry many diff. configurations of what you will need. Also it is pretty cheap, less than $5.00 in most cases.


----------



## kitty32_z8 (Jun 17, 2003)

MY trailer has this plumbing. Has caused many a nightmare. Turns out there was a class action suit recalling those pipes back in the 70's. My local hardware store has fitings that maybe be the 'compression fittings' Columbia talks about above. I don't know an offical name for them. But they are white you place fitting on grey tube and pull the outer tube away from the inner ring of fitting, thus compressing the fiting against the tubing then place a plastic ring/lock in between the outer tubing and inner ring of the fitting. Then you can place regular PCV tubing on the other end and repeat the process to lock it to the other end. This is the only way we have been able to make repairs effectively.
Good luck.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've used those fittings before on copper pipe when I didn't want to sweat a fitting on. I wasn't sure if they were 'rated' for this stuff. If we were planning on living in this thing for more than a couple of years I'd just pull it all out and replace it with PVC


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Compression fittings are deffinately the easiest and cheapest way out. I have done a many of fixes with them and they are simple as all get out. 
Just make sure the cuts (the end of the pipe smooth) and the pipe itself are clean and it's a piece of cake. Just don't overtighten them. Get them snug and have someone turn the water on. If there is a drip tighten them 1/8 turn at a time until they stop leaking and then one more 1/8 turn for saftey. If you strip one, it's almost gauranteed to to leak later on, even if it stops while you are working on it. 
Use paper towels to check for leakage a couple of times a day for a couple of days to make sure it doesn't start leaking after you think it is fixed. 
It is the really little drips that take forever to drop from a pipe that rots flooring etc. 
I go back several times with some paper to ckeck because I have seen it happen way too many times. 
Turning the water on and off changes the preaause in the pipe and if it isn't just right, can cause it to start that dreaded drip. 
Good Luck
Dennis


----------

